# moving young family to zaragoza



## Hehanee (May 11, 2012)

We are moving 2 kids (4 years and 6 weeks) to zaragoza Spain. My husband will be spending a majority of his time studying. I will be home with the kids. Are there part time classes for the 4 year old? Art, dance, karate etc? Preschools you like? Kids activities? How best can we learn Spanish while living there for 4 months?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Usually the centro cívicos for each district which depend on the City Hall (ayuntamiento) and the polideportivo (sports centre) are where there will be activites for your son/ daughter. Most four year olds are in state preschool even though school's not obligitary until 6. Personally I've never seen a five year old who goes to a private playschool. For the activities and school enrollment you'll need to be empadronado (registered with the town hall)


----------

